# !! How to stream pics to TV from Mac !!



## beetleboarder (Jan 28, 2010)

i currently have a mac and a 42" plasma and i want to stream my pictures / movies etc to my plasma TV... i bought a network hard drive today (iomega home media) and wondered what is the best way to get the ability to get everything showing on my tv but controlled by my mac??? the network hard drive plugs in to my wireless modem router which means i can sit on my sofa and access that hard drive, however i want that drive to connect to the TV so i can sit on the sofa and e.g double click on a photo and it come up on the tv, OR rent a movie from itunes and it download or stream to the TV??? Can anyone help???? thanks !!!


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think you need something like apple tv? Its a unit that does wireless from your computer to a receiver that connects to your tv


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

THe Apple TV is the only thing for Mac I know of that does as you wish. The only other thing would be to connect the Mac to the TV and have iPhoto do a slideshow, or make a slideshow DVD with iDVD and watch it on your DVD player.


----------



## Galatic (Mar 20, 2008)

beetleboarder said:


> i currently have a mac and a 42" plasma and i want to stream my pictures / movies etc to my plasma TV... i bought a network hard drive today (iomega home media) and wondered what is the best way to get the ability to get everything showing on my tv but controlled by my mac??? the network hard drive plugs in to my wireless modem router which means i can sit on my sofa and access that hard drive, however i want that drive to connect to the TV so i can sit on the sofa and e.g double click on a photo and it come up on the tv, OR rent a movie from itunes and it download or stream to the TV??? Can anyone help???? thanks !!!


DVI and HDMI are actually the same format, except for the fact that HDMI has audio support. There are patch cables that will convert from DVI to HDMI. So you'll need two converts, One to switch from mini-DVI to regular DVI, then another to convert from DVI to HDMI.

This will essentially turn your Plasma TV into a second monitor.

The mini-dvi to DVI adapter can be purchaced at any Apple store.
The DVI to HDMI adapter can be bought at just about any Audio-Video shop, I've seen then at Wal-Mart as well.


----------

